# Pickens March 19-20 - WOOT



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

We fished Monday afternoon (after the rain ended) and Tuesday morning until noon. Only 3 strikes, but caught all 3 (one 15" and 2 were 12"). All were on Fishbites tipped with peeled shrimp.

Please excuse the hats - helps us old guys avoid being stalked by bikini-clad womens.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

This time the hats were more interesting than the fish. :thumbup:


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

fishwalton said:


> This time the hats were more interesting than the fish. :thumbup:


You might be interested to know that there are hats under those hats! True.

:whistling:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Y'all working undercover ? Lol


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I thought ya only wore hats like that when you should have been at work.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Y'all working undercover ? Lol


Just want to add that Grouperking's techniques are key to catching ANYTHING these days. Thanks, buddy. 
:notworthy:

We didn't see ANY of the guys near us catch ANYTHING. I rigged as he suggested, and we fished the troughs, albeit so rough that the breakers even filled the troughs.

Appreciate his generous suggestions in the Surf Fishing Q&A. :thumbsup:


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Chechem said:


> We fished Monday afternoon (after the rain ended) and Tuesday morning until noon. Only 3 strikes, but caught all 3 (one 15" and 2 were 12"). All were on Fishbites tipped with peeled shrimp.
> 
> Please excuse the hats - helps us old guys avoid being stalked by bikini-clad womens.






Great work! Three fine fish indeed


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks man ! Glad that y'all caught'em !


----------



## Lawdog74 (Jan 25, 2018)

Just think of how many you could have caught if Mr Sombero was not wearing that ugly Alabama poncho! That attracts toothless women not pompano!!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Lawdog74 said:


> Just think of how many you could have caught if Mr Sombero was not wearing that ugly Alabama poncho! That attracts toothless women not pompano!!


Actually, the only toothless folks we saw was a fat, drunk woman carrying an Auburn cup, asking: "Y'all ain't caught nothin but them pompano?" I dismissed her with a simple "Roll Tide". She walked off with her chubby hubby, asking "What'd he say?"

:thumbup:


----------



## Lawdog74 (Jan 25, 2018)

You gotta watch out for the fat drunk ones...they can be ornery when they are not on the phone with Finebaum. If they are hungry they’ll gooble a pompano right off the line!! (...Kinda like Bill Grogan’s goat but fatter and with curlier back hair.)


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Lawdog74 said:


> You gotta watch out for the fat drunk ones...they can be ornery when they are not on the phone with Finebaum. If they are hungry *they’ll gooble a pompano right off the line*!! (...Kinda like Bill Grogan’s goat but fatter and with curlier back hair.)












Right you are!


----------

